# Trasferimenti in LAN a soli 8/9 Mbs...

## hellraiser

Salve, oggi mi stavo misurando la velocità della mia LAN a casa, e ho visto che a malapena arrivo a 8/9 mbs...le misurare sono state fatte attraverso trasferimenti di file sia via Samba (dal server al Portatile) e sia dal NFS (da una pc fisso al server)...per misurare ho usato un programmino stupido su winXP e gkrellm sull altro pc...

ah le mie schede di rete sono quasi tuttte realtek 8139 10/100...la lan è fatta da un server che fa da router con attaccati gli altri due pc...

le schede di rete sono tutte in modalità Full-Duplex...sia su win che su gentoo...

dite che c è un modo per andare piu veloci? da che può dipendere questo problema?

----------

## .:chrome:.

la velocità della rete può dipendere da molti fattori, non solo dalla configurazione del driver.

a parte che... sei assolutamente certo che tu stia andando in full-duplex e 100 Mbps? che dice mii-diag?

le macchine sono in buona salute?

hai sistemi di routing particolarmente complessi?

cosa dicono le statistiche dei pacchetti? hai pacchetti persi?

come è fatto il cablaggio? cavi fabbricati o acquistati?

dove passano i cavi? e quanto sono lunghi?

non mi viene in mente altro, ma di sicuro c'è

----------

## Ic3M4n

quanto sono veloci i tuoi hard disk?

----------

## Kernel78

C'è da dire che la velocità massima teorica per una scheda a 100 Mbit è di 12,5 Mbyte ...

Ma anche per raggiungere la velocità massima di una macchina devi avere le condizioni ottimali, voglio vederti con una ferrari su una mulattiera a quanto riesci ad avvicinarti alla velocità massima   :Wink: 

Capisco che sfruttare solo il 60/70 % della velocità massima possa fare incavolare ma ci sono molti fattori ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

secondo me il metodo migliore per testare la velocità di trasferimento cercando di non avere il collo di bottiglia dell'hd è montare due tmpfs su client e server e fare un trasferimento da tmpfs a tmpfs. poi logicamente se il pc ha un processore carretta il collo di bottiglia è un po' tutto il sistema.

----------

## hellraiser

bhe il processore del server...è un bel po catorcio...un duron 700, pero non penso che sia cosi grave...

Per quanto riguarda gli hard disk, sono maxtor a 7200 rpm e raggiungono i 20/30 mbs senza troppe ottimizzazioni in hdparm...per il portatile un 5400 rpm...e penso che nenche gli HD siano il collo di bottiglia...

I cavi sono cavi incrociati....uno acquistato da 10 m, quindi tutto bello confezionato e fatto per bene...e poi uno da 2 m fatto io, sempre incrociato...

mii-tool mi resistuisce i seguenti valori

```

eth0: 100 Mbit, full duplex, link ok

eth1: 100 Mbit, full duplex, link ok

```

Routing complessi non ce ne sono...pacchetti persi neanche...non so da cosa possa dipendere

----------

## salade

secondo me 8/9 MB (megabytes) sono normali.

Quanto vorresti raggiungere? I 12?

----------

## Kernel78

 *salade wrote:*   

> secondo me 8/9 MB (megabytes) sono normali.
> 
> Quanto vorresti raggiungere? I 12?

 

Io a volte raggiungo riesco a tenere gli 11-11.5   :Cool: 

e non uso componenti particolarmente pregiati...

----------

## hellraiser

io intendo raggiungere almeno i 10MBs...non è tanto perche ne ho bisogno, ma voglio capire il perche di questo, e magari risolvere l eventuale problema...

----------

## Raffo

nn so se ti serve la velocità per qualche scopo particolare, ma con la mia lan sono sempre riuscito a fare streaming audio/video da un pc ad un altro e a trasferire file abbastanza velocemente, questo è tutto ciò che mi può interessare... fossi in te mi preoccuperei poco dei numeri e penserei piuttosto a vedere se tutto funziona bene per quello che ci devi fare, no?   :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

certo, hai perfettamente ragione...infatti non è che mi trovo male...ma vorrei capire il perche non va' alla velocità che deve andare...

----------

## Kernel78

Magari contano anche i protocolli che hai usato, l'implementazione di samba da parte di win fa abbastanza pena e nfs non è proprio velocissimo.

Prova a controllare quanti byte passano per l'interfaccia di rete... magari passano anche 10 o 11 MB al secondo ma di questi solo 8/9 sono di dati effettivi. Magari ci sono anche altri programmi che trasmettevano roba varia.

----------

## salade

beh se hai la possibilità prova anche un trasferimento con il protocollo FTP  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

A me sembra tutto normalissimo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> A me sembra tutto normalissimo  

 

spetta... credo che mi sfugga qualcosa...  :Confused: 

@hellraiser: tu dicevi che la scheda va a 8 Mbit o 8 MByte?

----------

## hellraiser

va a 8 mbits...

----------

## Kernel78

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> va a 8 mbits...

 

 :Shocked:  stika ... chissa perchè pensavo a 8 Megabytes ...

Direi che la cosa non è affatto bella ne normale ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> va a 8 mbits...

 

allora avevo capito bene... effettivamente è pochino.

la cosa più sensata che mi viene in mente è controllare che il cavo trasmetta in modo decente, poi viene tutto il resto

----------

## hellraiser

anche l altro cavo trasmette alla stessa velocita + o - ....quindi escluderei il cavo...forse sarà le schede di rete MOLTO economiche, ma anche su questo avrei dei dubbi...comunque appena ho un po di tempo, provo a vedere come va' l FTP, dato che ho misurato il trasferimento dati solo con Samba o NFS...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> forse sarà le schede di rete MOLTO economiche, ma anche su questo avrei dei dubbi

 

mi permetto di dubitarne anche io, perché uso le stesse schede, a casina, e vanno benissimo.

guarda bene l'output di ifconfig: ci sono delle iformazioni circa i pacchetti persi. che dice di bello il tuo sistema?

prova poi con mtr a vedere se vengono persi pacchetti nel traffico tra un host e l'altro.

se va tutto bene, fin qui, è una configurazione sbagliata del driver

ma... non è che hai più di 100 mt di cavo? o che sei sotto VPN?

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora avevo capito bene... effettivamente è pochino.
> 
> la cosa più sensata che mi viene in mente è controllare che il cavo trasmetta in modo decente, poi viene tutto il resto

 

Allora ho capito male io visto che pensavo si trattasse di MB.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hellraiser

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:41:C3:09  

          inet addr:192.168.3.100  Bcast:192.168.3.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8133431 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10624150 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3502498874 (3340.2 Mb)  TX bytes:3813279563 (3636.6 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0x1800 

```

A me pare che non ci siano pacchetti persi, ne collissioni di pacchetti....i cavi uno è da 10 m e l altro da 2 m...

Ma volendo se metto due schede di rete ridondanti, aumenterei la velocita di trasmissione? o sto dicendo una cazzata?

----------

## gutter

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma volendo se metto due schede di rete ridondanti, aumenterei la velocita di trasmissione? o sto dicendo una cazzata?

 

Io cercherei di risolvere il problema piuttsto che cercare configurazioni estrose  :Wink: 

Se su uno dei due pc hai un server web puoi postare un wget di un file? Tanto per fare un esperimento banale  :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

```

Length: 293,379,578 (280M) [video/x-msvideo]

100%[====================================>] 293,379,578    5.68M/s    ETA 00:00

21:32:35 (6.25 MB/s) - `giles.avi' saved [293379578/293379578]

```

Comunque riguardo il fatto delle schede di rete ridondanti...era solo per informazione...è logico che voglio risolvere il problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

non mi sembra affatto malaccio, come velocità.

certo, non è il massimo, ma non sono nemmeno 8 Mbps. con quella banda, ad occhio e croce, potresti trasferire circa 700 kB/s

----------

## hellraiser

uhm 8MBits solo 700 kb/s? penso di piu....

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non mi sembra affatto malaccio, come velocità.
> 
> 

 

Quoto.

Quindi erano MB e non Mb   :Wink: 

----------

## hellraiser

si avevi ragione....mi so sbagliato io....sorry    :Sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> uhm 8MBits solo 700 kb/s? penso di piu....

 

beh... calcolo fatto molto alla spera-in-dio: 8 Mb / 8 = 1 MB

per un flusso di dati unidirezionale su una linea full-duplex su rame e frame ethernet, su trasporto TCP/IPv4, direi che si potrebbe avere un flusso reale pari a circa il 70% della capacità di linea, quindi circa 700 kB/s

molto spannometricamente

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *hellraiser wrote:*   uhm 8MBits solo 700 kb/s? penso di piu.... 
> 
> beh... calcolo fatto molto alla spera-in-dio: 8 Mb / 8 = 1 MB
> 
> per un flusso di dati unidirezionale su una linea full-duplex su rame e frame ethernet, su trasporto TCP/IPv4, direi che si potrebbe avere un flusso reale pari a circa il 70% della capacità di linea, quindi circa 700 kB/s
> ...

 

Ma quante ne sai ?!?!?

P.S. offri la birra anche a me ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *Quote:*   

> spannometricamente

 

questa e' la parola chiave   :Laughing: 

----------

## hellraiser

news:

ho provato il trasferimento su ftp e raggiungo solo i 4 MB/s...qua mi pare davvero lenta la situazione!da che potrebbe dipendere? sul server ftp non sono impostati limiti in download o upload...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> offri la birra anche a me ?  

 

AMERICA... e chi sono io? babbo warsteiner?

----------

## hellraiser

Torno a parlare di questo piccolo problema che affligge la mia piccola LAN casalinga...

Oggi, come ieri del resto, le velocita di trasferimento dati tra i pc della lan va' su 1 MB/s...cosa incredibilmente lenta!

Ho provato alcune cose, che potrebbero essere il problema...

1. Le schede di rete sono tutte in Full-Duplex -

2. Ho visto se c è del traffico anomalo sulla rete con tcpdump, che potrebbe saturare la banda, ma non ho notato niente di che...

3. i cavi li ho controllati con il tester di rete, pare che conducibilità è buona

4. ho notato che su un interfaccia di rete, con ifconfig si notato un bel po di errori di pacchetti...ma è una percentuale bassissima!

5. cos'altro potrei controllare?

----------

## xchris

prova con "netperf"

almeno escludi i colli di bottiglia e capisci chi e' il colpevole.

Ciao

----------

## hellraiser

ho provato a testare la velocita della rete con iperf, e ho ottenuto 94 Mbit/s su entrambe le interfaccia di rete...quindi a questo punto cavi e schede di rete sono ok!

che altro potrebbe essere?

----------

## xchris

prova a cambiare il protocollo di trasferimento... cosa usi ora? 

se continua cosi' e' molto probabile che sia il sottosistema disco un po' scarso...

uno dei 2 almeno.

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

Per eliminare il disco dal test potresti creare due ramdisk (uno su ogni macchina) e fare i trasferimenti tra di loro, così almeno per le prove puoi escludere che i dischi siano i colli di bottiglia.

----------

## hellraiser

non penso siano i dischi...sono tutti dischi maxtor da 7200 rpm, che stanno sui 25/30 mb/s di trasferimenti...quindi escluderei proprio i dischi...

Cmq come protocollo ho provato FTP e samba e nfs, sftp...

----------

## Kernel78

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> non penso siano i dischi...sono tutti dischi maxtor da 7200 rpm, che stanno sui 25/30 mb/s di trasferimenti...quindi escluderei proprio i dischi...
> 
> 

 

Non escludere nulla a priori perchè altrimenti i cavi e le schede le hai testate e raggiungono i 94 Mbit/s quindi tu non hai nessun problema   :Laughing: 

Visto che non sai dove sbattere la testa tentare anche questa strada di sicuro non ti danneggia   :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> ...la lan è fatta da un server che fa da router con attaccati gli altri due pc...

 

per esperienza personale posso dirti che uno switch "decente" migliora di molto il traffico in rete, prova a chiederne uno in prestito per eliminare altre cause, poi, eventualmente, controlla la configurazione del server-router

xdarma

----------

## kattivo

Io ho più o meno lo stesso problema. trasferendo

Tramite FTP:

```

[10:38:15] 226 35.559 seconds (measured here), 19.62 Mbytes per second
```

e tramite Samba:

```

12,5 MB/s
```

Non ho problemi di cavi. sono tutti "acquistati" e lunghi 1 metro

Lo switch è a gigabit, e le schede di rete sono realtek gigabit

non credo possono esserci crolli dovute le prestazioni hardware delle macchine. 

una è una gentoo box server , l'altro è uno dei client windows.

I driver della realtek li messi come modulo nel kernel. sull'ifconfig non noto niente di anormale..pacchetti persi 

o cose del genere! 

Da cosa puo' dipendere il mio calo di velocità su samba ?

----------

## fikiz

il primo caso (20 MB/s) mi pare normale, il collo di bottiglia molto probabilmente e' il disco della macchina windows. il secondo caso con samba potrebbe essere una generale inefficenza di windows nello scambio di dati con samba, che si aggiunge al limite di 20 MB/s del disco.

Ma e' sempre stato cosi' oppure no?

----------

## Kernel78

@kattivo

Hai provato a misurare le prestazioni con net-misc/iperf ?

----------

## kattivo

Allora.. 20 mega li potrei anche accettare.. anche se so che dovrebbe andare a 34mb/s (facendo dei benchmark infatti, è quelli il risultato). ma i 12 no! 

I dischi arrivano tranquillamente tutti ad almeno 60 70 mb/s! quindi li lasciamo stare. I client hanno hardware potente.. certi hanno due processori..trasferendo tra di loro arrivo a trasferire 32 mb/s. quindi il problema ho dato per scontato che fosse sul server gentoo (che non raggiunge nemmeno la metà della velocità che riesco a raggiungere con i client windows!) 

Prima avevo una rete  a 100mbit e arrivavo a trasferire 8 9 mb/s .. normale..! è da quando ho messo la gigabit che non sono rimasto contento.. 3 mega in piu.. è troppo poco!

Riguardo iperf, non sono capace di usarlo..

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Riguardo iperf, non sono capace di usarlo..

 

Se inizi a leggerti il manuale sono sicuro che non ti accadrà nulla di male  :Wink: 

Fai altri test, controlla se collegando tramite cavo incrociato la macchina gentoo e un client ottieni risultati diversi ...

Impara ad usare un programma per testare l'uso della rete e controlla il corretto funzionamento, crea partizioni tmpfs su cui dirigere il flusso di dati per eliminare un potenziale collo di bottiglia delle comunicazioni e mal che vada mi lasci la macchina per qualche giorno (o vengo io a sistemartela) e poi ti fatturo il lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## kattivo

Ho gia dei programmini per testare la rete.. la rete funziona bene da per tutto apparte che nel server..! Ho appena fatto la prova con il cavo crociato.. leggermente piu lento!

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Ho gia dei programmini per testare la rete.. la rete funziona bene da per tutto apparte che nel server..! Ho appena fatto la prova con il cavo crociato.. leggermente piu lento!

 

Il test con il cavo incrociato l'hai fatto sempre con samba ? hai provato a usare tmpfs per l'output (o redirigere su /dev/null) per essere sicuro che non siano i dischi ? hai testato che il cavo incrociato funzioni bene ? mi sembra strano che la velocità si abbassi ...

----------

## kattivo

L'ho fatto con samba e con ftp, il punto è che con l'ftp arrivo tranquillamente a 20 23 mb/s..  e con samba a 12.. non è che se uso samba l'hardisk non va bene e con l'ftp va..!

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> L'ho fatto con samba e con ftp, il punto è che con l'ftp arrivo tranquillamente a 20 23 mb/s..  e con samba a 12.. non è che se uso samba l'hardisk non va bene e con l'ftp va..!

 

Non è una questione di hd che funziona a singhiozzo ma visto che samba, di suo, sfrutta un protocollo molto più pesante di ftp già si ha una perdità di velocità "finale", nel senso che i bit effettivamente trasmessi sono gli stessi ma samba ne "spreca" di più per uso interno quindi la quantità di dati effetti diminuisce.

Oltre a questo potrebbe (uso il condizionale visto che non sono esperto di samba) esserci qualche altro meccanismo che vada ad influenzare la velocità, il mio suggerimento di "scavalcare" gli hd per le prove di sicuro non fa male e forse potrebbe aiutarti a trovare la strada da seguire (o almeno io la penso così e impiegherei 10 secondi per effettuare anche questo test).

----------

## kattivo

Come pensavo io.. non è un problema di hd..!! secondo me è qualche problema di configurazione...!

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Come pensavo io.. non è un problema di hd..!! secondo me è qualche problema di configurazione...!

 

Io non ho mai sostenuto che si trattasse di un problema di hd ...

----------

## kattivo

Ma nemmeno io! 

Questo è il file di conf di samba:

```

localhost samba # cat smb.conf

[global]

   workgroup = server

  netbios name = server

   server string = Samba Server %v

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

   printing = cups

   printer admin = kattivo@digitalsnc.it

   log file = /var/log/samba3/log.%m

   max log size = 50

  log level =5

  map to guest = bad user

   security = user

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

  template shell = /bin/bash

#   socket options = TCP_NODELAY IPTOS_LOWDELAY  SO_RCVBUF=19192 SO_SNDBUF=19192

   wins support = yes

   dns proxy = no

case sensitive = yes

preserve case = yes

;#vfs object = vscan-clamav

;#vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

        read raw = yes

        write raw = yes

        getwd cache = yes

        max xmit = 65535

        oplocks = yes

        Read size =20384

        socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=16192 SO_SNDBUF=16192

        strict sync = No

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = yes

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

[Print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

   guest ok = yes

[Public]

   path = /usr/somewhere/else/public

   public = yes

   only guest = yes

   writable = yes

   printable = no

[MyShare]

   comment = Kattivo private document

   path = /home/%S

   users = %S

   public = no

   writable = yes

   printable = no

   create mask = 0777

[Archivio]

comment = Archivio Local

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/archivio-locale

writable = yes

[Archivio HD1]

comment = Archivio su Promise 120

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/hd1

writable = yes

[Archivio HD2]

comment = Archivio su Promise 200

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/hd2

writable = yes

[Archivio HD3]

comment = Archivio su IDE 120

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/hd3

writable = yes

[Archivio RAM]

comment = Archivio su RAM

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0766

guest ok = yes

path = /mnt/ram

writable = yes

localhost samba #

```

Notate qualcosa che non va?

----------

## .:chrome:.

come ti ho già spiegato diverse volte in privato, i benchmark fatti senza la conoscenza di quello che ci sta sotto non servono ad un beneamato c***o.

FTP è un prototcollo semplice, fatto di pochi scambi di pacchetti che accompagnano il flusso di dati, e che fa poca incapsulazione. SMB, a differenza è un protocollo molto complesso, con un grado di incapsulamento dei dati altissimo (e già questo sarebbe sufficiente per spiegare la differenza di prestazioni) e che anche computazionalmente richiede uno sforzo molto maggiore da parte degli end-hosts.

fermo restando questo, le prestazioni di un link di rete dipendono da molti fattori, compresa la temperatura a cui si trovano i link (!!!), lo stato dei cavi, il grado di congestione della rete, la percentuale di collisioni nel tuo dominio di collisione, l'attenuazione dei cavi, lo stato delle porte, e dell'elettonica degli apparati, e parecchie altre cose che è inutile che stia qui a scrivere perché tanto non sai nemmeno cosa sono.

morale della favola: è normale. se vuoi capire il perché esistono delle ottime università, in Italia dove puoi imparare tutto quello che ti pare sulle trasmissioni numeriche in banda base

----------

## kattivo

Ok.. bella la tua teoria.. Però non mi ha spiegato ancora perchè la rete tra i client va  a bomba.. e quando passa per il server non va..! l'hardware che c'e sotto è tutto nuovo..! avra 1 mese di vita.. quindi spero' sia in buono stato! Ho fatto una prova, ho messo un nuovo disco al server, e ci ho messo windows, bello o brutto.. con windows 700 mb li trasferisco in meno di 30 secondi.. con gentoo ci mette 50 - 60 secondi..! quindi io escludo il problema hardware! ma il problema è sulla gentoo! Quindi la teoria non sta in piedi.

----------

## .:chrome:.

in realtà io ti avevo indicato diverse possibilità. se tu hai voluto leggerne solo una e seguire una sola strada non è colpa mia.

se secondo te lo stato fisico delle connessioni è ok, non ti resta che verificarne lo stato logico

----------

## kattivo

Cosa intendi per stato loggico della connesione?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Cosa intendi per stato loggico della connesione?

 

come sono gestite le connessioni dal sistema operativo: stato e livello del link, attenuazione rilevata, modulazione impiegata, ecc...

P.S.: logico con una sola G

----------

## kattivo

Una domanda, seguendo la loggica, se con ftp, riesco a raggiungere una velocità "accettabile" credo sia da dare per scontato che lo stato link, connesione, ecc sia "apposto".. correggetemi se sbaglio. A questo punto, credo possa essere un errore di buffer, tipo che il buffer sia troppo lento a ricaricarsi, o che non sia nella misura adeguata per ottenere le massime prestazioni dall'hardware che c'e sotto. correggetemi sempre se sbaglio..  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

oppure è il sistema che non negozia il link nel modo giusto

o più probabilmente lo stesso protocollo viene trattato, da sistemi diversi, in modo diverso.

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Una domanda, seguendo la loggica, se con ftp, riesco a raggiungere una velocità "accettabile" credo sia da dare per scontato che lo stato link, connesione, ecc sia "apposto".. correggetemi se sbaglio. A questo punto, credo possa essere un errore di buffer, tipo che il buffer sia troppo lento a ricaricarsi, o che non sia nella misura adeguata per ottenere le massime prestazioni dall'hardware che c'e sotto. correggetemi sempre se sbaglio.. 

 

Il centro della questione è la misurazione della velocità effettiva di trasmissione, samba ti dirà quanti dati significativi ha trasmesso/ricevuto ma come ti ha detto anche k.gothmog, samba ha un alto livello di incapsulamento quindi oltre ai dati vengono inviati anche una discreta quantità di informazioni utilizzate solo come "infrastruttura" e non conteggiate da samba ai fini del calcolo della velocità.

Prima di lamentarti di un fantomatico errore di buffer assicurati di controllare quanti byte passino effettivamente per la scheda di rete e poi, se ce ne sarà bisogno, si discuterà della situazione analizzando questa volta dati concreti.

P.S. come ti ha già fatto notare k.gothmog logico si scrive con una "g"  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Prima di lamentarti di un fantomatico errore di buffer assicurati di controllare quanti byte passino effettivamente per la scheda di rete e poi, se ce ne sarà bisogno, si discuterà della situazione analizzando questa volta dati concreti.

 

più che altro, prima di lamentarsi inutilmente per questioni stupide, e sollevare ogni dannata volta dei polveroni immensi per problemi che in realtà esistono solo nella tua testa, faresti meglio a documentarti.

non è una critica a chi non sa in generale, ci mancherebbe... ma a te! soprattutto dopo che mi hai detto chiaramente che non ti documenti perché non hai voglia, perché è una perdita di tempo, e perché è più comodo scrivere sul forum in attesa che qualche gonzo ti prepari la pappa pronta... (parole tue)

...e poi c'è anche gente che ha il coraggio di tenerti la parteLast edited by .:chrome:. on Sat Jul 01, 2006 9:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## u238

sono perfettamente daccordo con k.gothmog, se lo senti davvero come 1 gran problema la prima cosa da fare è documentarsi, provarle tutte, e POI chiedere aiuto sul forum. E per lo meno cercare di seguire i consigli dati da altri e non pensare di sapere tutto, perchè molte volte si pensa di sapere, ma non si sa (parlo per esperienza personale, eh).

Quindi, prova tutte le cose che ti sono state dette qui nel forum!

[OT]

Mi diverto sempre a leggere le risposte di k.gothmog, all'inizio pensavo fosse 1 pò troppo "cattivo", ma ora che seguo 1 pò di + questo forum lo capisco dal profondo del cuore   :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## makoomba

io, invece, non mi diverto per niente.

è già successo che si facesse una discussione in merito, peraltro riguardante i medesimi attori.

confido nell'intelligenza dei diretti interessati affinchè la discussione torni immediatamente su un binario puramente tecnico.

----------

## kattivo

Beh, ... Ho provato a documentarmi sui segnali di rete, distorsioni di link, però, sinceramente credo il mio problema non faccia parte di questa categoria.

----------

## xdarma

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Beh, ... Ho provato a documentarmi sui segnali di rete, distorsioni di link, però, sinceramente credo il mio problema non faccia parte di questa categoria.

 

Hai provato le opzioni che ti suggerisce il Samba-HOWTO nella sezione Performance Tuning?

----------

## kattivo

Certo, Ho provato a fare delle prove, all'inizio riuscivo a trasferire a 8 9 mb/s, dopo parecchi test e prove, sono riuscito a portarlo a 12/13 mb/s

----------

## Kernel78

Forse filtri i miei messaggi in automatico ma hai provato a controllare quanti byte effettivi vengono inviati/ricevuti ?

----------

## kattivo

Certo!! i dati che dico, sono effettivi! si aggira tra : 11 / 12 / 13 mb/s! sia in Down che in UP

----------

## Kernel78

Allora quando dici che sei riuscito a portarla a 12/13 mb/s significa che non hai fatto assolutamente nulla oltre a considerare i byte effettivi ?

----------

## kattivo

No .. Ho modificato le impostazioni di " Performance Tuning " Per portarla fino a 13.. Se non le metto arriva a 8 9 Mb Effettivi

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> No .. Ho modificato le impostazioni di " Performance Tuning " Per portarla fino a 13.. Se non le metto arriva a 8 9 Mb Effettivi

 

Quindi i 13 mb/s sono dati riportati da samba ?

----------

## kattivo

No.. Io, in  ogni piccola modifica di tuning fatta al smb.conf, ho fatto un test di velocità sul trasferimento file di samba... e il risultato più migliore è stato 13mb/s. Ora ho lasciato questa configurazione.. !

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> No.. Io, in  ogni piccola modifica di tuning fatta al smb.conf, ho fatto un test di velocità sul trasferimento file di samba... e il risultato più migliore è stato 13mb/s. Ora ho lasciato questa configurazione.. !

 

A quanto capisco da questa tua affermazione i 13 mb/s li hai ottenuti da un test di samba ...

Quindi, mi pare di capire, i 13 mb/s sono valori riportati da samba ... se non è così mi spieghi come hai fatto questi test ?

P.S. "più migliore" è errato

----------

## kattivo

Con un Programma per fare test di reti per windows.. l'ho fatto da client.. !

----------

## Kernel78

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Con un Programma per fare test di reti per windows.. l'ho fatto da client.. !

 

Allora, come immaginavo, non hai controllato quanti byte passino effetivamente tra il server e il client nell'unità di tempo e di conseguenza non hai controllato quale sia la velocità effettiva.

----------

## kattivo

beh quel programma metti: indirizzo server, directory, protocollo, e lui ti da tutti i dati possibili e immaginabili..  ! ti fa anche il grafico della trasmissione.. ! E ho anche controllato tramite swicth, cioè via hardware..!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Con un Programma per fare test di reti per windows.. l'ho fatto da client.. !

 

e cioé quale programma?

che tipo di test fa? trasmissione di dati incapsulati in un protocollo? o di pacchetti raw?

----------

## kattivo

Lan test,  trasmissione di dati incapsulati di un protocollo che imposti te..! puoi testare tutto, ftp, samba, ecc. E' fatto apposta per testare reti lan, perdita di dati, link, ecc.. !

----------

